# SS On One Lurcher



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Converted my Lurcher to SS for winter mud riding. This was easy to do because of the frame's swap out dropouts.

What a great combination. Light, stiff frame and fork. Stout wheels with super engagement by the CK SS hub. I am real happy with this set up. And a bargain ($600 sale price for frame/fork combo, and great prices on other On One parts).

@ 19.5 inch frame and rigid fork
@ On One Smoothie Mixer headset
@ SLX crank, On One ring and bash guard, Shimano 8-speed chain
@ WTB i23 rims, DT 350 front hub, CK rear hub and cog (great wheels built by Steve at SRLPE)
@ tubeless WTB Bronson Race 2.2 on the front and Bontrager Mud X on the back
@ XT brakes, On One oversize riser bar, Planet X stem, Titus ODI grips
@ WTB saddle and MAXM post
@ Crud Catcher rear fender

I think it's about 21 pounds. A really fun ride.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Any chance of getting a couple close ups of the dropouts? Such a good looking bike...


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Love it! Looks like fun terrain to ride as well.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Horizontal dropouts on the bike, and vertical dropouts in my hand. This is the 6th On One bike I have built. All of them have been excellent bikes at great prices.


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice photos and write up. I bought a Lurcher a couple months back and setup SS. Great bike so far. I am running a Fox fork, but planning to install a carbon fork eventually... how do you like the On One carbon fork? 

Any trouble with the Smoothie Mixer headset? I can't seem to get mine to stop rattling. Tried adjusting / reinstalling a couple times and still seems just a touch loose.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

That's funny about our forks -- I am planning to eventually find a suspension fork for my Lurcher, and you are planning to get a rigid!

I really like this monocoque rigid fork. It is VERY light and strong. I have had no troubles at all with the head set, stem or fork. This fork is great for winter riding and single track that is somewhat rocky and rooty but not too crazy (small jumps are OK though).

I get a creak every once in a while in the top of the seat tube, but tightening the QR seat clamp makes it go away. Should probably switch to a bolt-on seat clamp.

Note that I used a Profile Design bung hole plug on the carbon fork steerer tube. This was necessary because of the thick walls of the steerer tube.

I am undecided about getting a suspension fork with a tapered steerer tube (perfect for the Lurcher) or one with a straight 1 1/8th inch tube that I could also run on my steel Inbred 29er.

Your opinion?


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics..... Was wondering about the thickness and build quality, looks great. 

I see your point about being able to use the fork on both bikes, but I'd suggest getting the tapered one so you can reap the tapered headtube... Straight tube suspension forks will only become more prevalent on the used market so I would get one for each... FWIW...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

eugenemtbing said:


> View attachment 740337


What lockring is that?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

eugenemtbing said:


> That's funny about our forks -- I am planning to eventually find a suspension fork for my Lurcher, and you are planning to get a rigid!
> 
> I really like this monocoque rigid fork. It is VERY light and strong. I have had no troubles at all with the head set, stem or fork. This fork is great for winter riding and single track that is somewhat rocky and rooty but not too crazy (small jumps are OK though).
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate a bit on the fork, what kind of terrain/speeds do you feel comfortable on? I'm trying to decide between a niner or an on-one for my lurcher but the lack of ride reports on the on-one is freaky. I want to ride hard in rocky terrain but hey, its a rigid bike so...

Thanks, nice ride, I love mine.

To your question, I would get a tapered fork and take advantage of the frame. Get a wide fork and a surly 3" tire or a fat front for your steel inbred


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

The lock ring, spacers and "fun bolts" are standard stuff with the CK SS hub.

As for the fork, it is super light and strong. I suspect there are not many ride reports out there because this fork has not been on the market very long.

I wish I had weighed the fork before putting it on the bike. It felt paper light. When riding, it feels strong and relatively stiff. My skills (or lack of skills) are definitely the limiting factor in terms of speed, obstacles and maneuverability, and not my confidence in the fork.

During a ride this week in a hilly, muddy area, for example, I easily cleared 3 to 4 foot high log pile ramps, a large wooden ramp/jump on a steep downhill, large roots (at a 90 degree and at diagonal angles to the trail) and small/closely spaced dirt jumps/humps. 

The front end is light and easy to pop up over obstacles, and yet another trait of these On One 29ers that I appreciate is their ability to climb so well without bucking up or getting squirrelly in the front. 

OK, now I am straying from a description of the fork and into a review of the frame. As you can see, I really like the On One 29er geo.

I have not ridden a Niner, so I can't compare this fork to one of those. However, this fork is more stiff and (it seems) stronger than the eXotic carbon fork I have on my steel Inbred 29er. The eXotic fork flexes more front-to-back when clearing obstacles and braking suddenly. That fork has round carbon stantions on an alloy crown, while the On One monocoque fork is all carbon.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Another limiting factor in general with riding any rigid set up (at least for me) is the fatigue factor on long rocky rides, such as extended riverside trails. This year, I did quite a few rides on trails like this with the steel 29er hardtail/eXotic fork combo. A little squish would have been nice.


----------



## Got-Bike!! (Nov 9, 2010)

Hasn't the chain slapping the chain stay annoyed you? Seems like the stays angle down from the bb bringing the chain about 1/2" away from the stay. When the drive train is under load the chain slackens and slaps the stay. I've had quite a few ss bikes and this is the only one I've ever had an issue with. I put the vertical droputs on and use a tensioner to keep the chain away from the frame. Other than that it's an awesome bike. Has anyone else run into this? I can't run anything larger than an 18t on the rear because Profie only makes up to an 18t.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Got-Bike!! said:


> Hasn't the chain slapping the chain stay annoyed you? Seems like the stays angle down from the bb bringing the chain about 1/2" away from the stay. When the drive train is under load the chain slackens and slaps the stay. I've had quite a few ss bikes and this is the only one I've ever had an issue with. I put the vertical droputs on and use a tensioner to keep the chain away from the frame. Other than that it's an awesome bike. Has anyone else run into this? I can't run anything larger than an 18t on the rear because Profie only makes up to an 18t.


Yup, it irritated me for exactly one ride...until I slapped on an old tube chain stay protector and now I don't hear a thing (I'm running a 20t). It's the first time I've needed one on an SS but all my geared bikes have one, it doesnt look any worse than they do, and I'd rather run gears than a tensioner 

It's my first carbon frame and I've really noticed the weird echo when little rocks and trail debris hit the frame, at first I was freaked but now I realize its just the way it is and no damage is actually occurring. I really enjoy the ride and feel of the carbon, well worth a bit of noise IMO


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I put a tube around the drive-side chain stay when I first put this bike together, and haven't notice any chain slap.


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

+1 for the tube on the chainstay. No slap at all.


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

I put a $9 LizardSkin (29er size I think) on mine... no noise at all.

Lizard Skins Jumbo 29er Chainstay Protector - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

eugenemtbing said:


> Converted ...
> View attachment 740164


Hey Joe, looks great. Photo taken @Whypass?

--Davey Sprockett


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, a great bike for Whypass workouts. Been doing more mud riding in the past few weeks than I could fit in when the weather was so nice this summer!

Next trip to Whypass wil be on this one -- my steel Inbred 29er with a Fargo V2 fork for bikepacking.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

eugenemtbing said:


> Yes, a great bike for Whypass workouts. Been doing more mud riding in the past few weeks than I could fit in when the weather was so nice this summer!
> 
> Next trip to Whypass wil be on this one -- my steel Inbred 29er with a Fargo V2 fork for bikepacking.
> 
> View attachment 748479


I have the same bike. Well, same frame. Well, different size. Anyway it's a goodun. Now that I have the Honzo I'll probably use my Inbred for commuting to/from work. See you on the trails soon... All Comer's Meet?


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I will be there. Hope to bring something fancier than the canned ravioli I brought last time!


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Found the rear axle creeping forward on recent hilly rides. Switched these On One tugs from another bike to this one. They work great. Also like how easy it is to make a bearing play adjustment on the CK hub (seldom required).


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Fun times on this rocky/rooty Oregon river trail. This trail was a lot more fun on this all-carbon rigid setup than when I rode it with my steel 29er SS with a rigid eXotic carbon fork a few months ago. I guess I am getting a better feel for the advantages of carbon.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Heh heh... I know EXACTLY where that is! Lucky! I had to woik today. 

But I did ride up thataway 10 days ago. Trestle Creek Falls was rippin'... lots o' water comin' over the top this time of year. I love that the trail goes behind the falls. Yer bike's lookin' good, bro!

--sParty


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's great having the trails all to myself on weekdays -- which is my weekend -- but I sure hate having to work when all the fun DOD rides and trail work parties are happening. I feel like a phantom DOD member! And, yes, today was the most fun I have ever had on Brice Creek!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

eugenemtbing said:


> Yeah, it's great having the trails all to myself on weekdays -- which is my weekend -- but I sure hate having to work when all the fun DOD rides and trail work parties are happening. I feel like a phantom DOD member! And, yes, today was the most fun I have ever had on Brice Creek!


Hopefully you can get Sunday the 20th off... hopefully. Hell you should be a ride leader at ACM, Joe!

--Davey


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I will be there. Hope to bring a couple of my kids!


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## SS9r (Aug 19, 2011)

Any trouble with the Smoothie Mixer headset? I can't seem to get mine to stop rattling. Tried adjusting / reinstalling a couple times and still seems just a touch loose.

I use the Smoothie Mixer headset and it took awhile to get it fully seated. Be patient and keep using about 4nm torque to pull everything together with the steerer plug. I also noticed the track ends needed a bit of re-torquing to 10nm. I see now this bike is going to need the wrench on a regular basis.


----------



## Doug S (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the same frame w/ the on one round carbon forks.Running a 32x19 or 20 depending on the amount of climbing. rolling on hope pro 2 laced to stans flow rims.
using a crank face response crank set. KS dropper post w/ shimano hydraulic brakes.
I love the ride of this bike and it is my go to bike right now. The frame and fork are solid.
I will try to post pics later.


----------



## SS9r (Aug 19, 2011)

Doug S said:


> I have the same frame w/ the on one round carbon forks.Running a 32x19 or 20 depending on the amount of climbing. rolling on hope pro 2 laced to stans flow rims.
> using a crank face response crank set. KS dropper post w/ shimano hydraulic brakes.
> I love the ride of this bike and it is my go to bike right now. The frame and fork are solid.
> I will try to post pics later.


Lurcher SS 18" frame w/ On-One Monocoque Tapered Carbon Fork on the Mixer headset. Running 32/15 on an XX1 crank w/ SRAM GXP PF92 BB, spinning a MRP bling ring. Rolling on Stans Arch's with Conti Race King 2.2 rear and Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4 front. Both are tubeless. Ashima rotors and older Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic brakes (soon to be Hope Stealth Race Evo X2). Retrofitted the rear hub for a Hadley 10mm bolt and the One One Chaintug. Super solid ride. Not sure that I really want a suspension fork anymore since it's easily the cost of the bare frame.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

eugenemtbing said:


> Horizontal dropouts on the bike, and vertical dropouts in my hand. This is the 6th On One bike I have built. All of them have been excellent bikes at great prices.
> View attachment 740336


Can you use the full range of adjustment with the brake adaptor? It seems the right side bolt head can hit the frame (?).


----------



## SS9r (Aug 19, 2011)

semmiho said:


> Can you use the full range of adjustment with the brake adaptor? It seems the right side bolt head can hit the frame (?).


I haven't and don't want to lengthen the wheelbase that much. I did a little grinding, er I meant re-shaping of the One One Chain Tug so there would be some frame to chain tug clearance when the wheel is fully forward. I typically use 15t, 16t, and 17t cogs anyway so it's a matter of me finding the right chain length for the 17t cog with the wheel fully forward. Using the 15t or 16t cogs later is a matter of moving the wheel back a bit. This also means sliding the brake a bit forward or back as needed.

IMO, the One One horizontal ends and brake adjustment are good for about 3 teeth before the chain length would be changed to suit the new need.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for your explanation, it seems I started to worry about the other side as well.  Today I will try to build up mine (Lurcher, 19.5"), hopefully I won't have big problems neither with the brake nor with the chain tug.  I bought a Surly Tuggnut, I will use that one on the drive side.
Gears will be 32/20.


----------



## SS9r (Aug 19, 2011)

Rigid or HT? I'd suggest avoiding the use of a QR on the rear wheel too if you can. You'll nevah get it tight enough IMO. You'll have to put up the bike porn when you're done.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

SS9r said:


> Rigid or HT? I'd suggest avoiding the use of a QR on the rear wheel too if you can. You'll nevah get it tight enough IMO. You'll have to put up the bike porn when you're done.


It will be a rigid one.
I have a Fulcrum Red Power 29 XL wheelset for the bike, this wheelset is a QR at the rear, unfortunately. The 135x12/142x12mm version would be much better, in that case I would have the possibility to use an adapter, like this one: 135mm Rear Conversion Axle | SUNringlé
I expect continuous wheel slipping to be honest; we will see.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually this is the very first SS that I'm building without using a chain tensioner.
Haven't finished the Lurcher yet, both brakes are still left and need to be installed (maybe I will do it only next year). During building it turned out I don't have an IS-F180 brake adapter, I have a wrong one for the front. Hurray. 
I'm already facing with an issue: my PC-971 chain with the 32/20 chainrings can be connected only in a very loose position. If I set the correct tension then only 3-4mm of adjustment is left with the Surly Tuggnut, which is not so OK.
Probably changing the chainrings to 33/20 or even 33/21 will solve this problem but I'm not so happy to see I may need to buy a new chainring.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is mine. The fork came in at 650 grams cut.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice bike! :thumbsup:

What gears you use? I tried to check it on your pic but could not count the number of teeth. 
Do you use a reqular QR hub at the rear?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

32:16

Its 12x135 rear hub with a loaded step down axle.


----------

